# Hall's Bayou Bass Tournament 10-26-2013



## KnightStik Rods (Jul 3, 2011)

Bayou Bassin League is having a Hall's Bayou Bass tournament on October 26, 2013

It is a team tournament with a $50 entry fee (1st, 2nd, 3rd, & big bass payout)

Hall's Bayou Fishing Camp
11721 Landrum Road
Santa Fe, TX 77510

Contact Jason Knight for more information @ 832-877-1890

or go to the website www.bayoubassinleague.com


----------



## KnightStik Rods (Jul 3, 2011)

I've set up a Paypal account on the home page of the website to register and pay for the tourney fee. Please make sure to print the release form and bring it signed on the morning of the Hall's Bayou Tournament (one for each participant)

Please arrive by 5:30 am at the marina if you need to take care of entering or signing release forms.

Takeoff will be around 7:00am.

www.bayoubassinleague.com


Thanks,
Jason Knight


----------

